# 5 String drop Ab string sets?



## Dalcan (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey all- Looking for recomendations on getting a heavier string set for drop Ab. Right now I have these on and they are a bit looser than I'd like. Any suggestions? I'd prefer a set so I don't have to chase singles down.


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 21, 2015)

Ab Eb Ab Db Gb ? Only Kalium sell sets that have equal tension strings in a drop tuning, choose one of these that contains your favourite Eb gauge (note: top loading bridge only), the lowest string will be big but that's because it is tension balanced. You will need to file out your nut slot a little.
Hybrids (nickelplated outer wrap, steel inner) 5 String Sets - Standard Scale - Drop Tune Tension - Hybrid Bass Strings - Shop By Material - Electric Bass Guitar
They do steels too but are still updating the website, contact them to order a set in steels.

If you choose to use singles the Ab needs to be at least .150-.155. Or .145 on 35" scale might just work but will be loose.


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 23, 2015)

So assuming Ab Eb Ab Db Gb ...

In PM you wrote that the set you linked to feels good in standard BEADG (.050, .070, .085, .105, .135). That is a traditional top-and-middle-heavy set, see the tensions here D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL160-5 Nickel Wound 5-String Bass, Medium, 50-135, Long Scale. Very unequal tensions with 20 pounds difference between the B and D.

Kalium's drop-tune sets have equal tensions in a drop tuning so will feel different, much better, more playable and healthier in my opinion but i'm just warning you in case you don't like the feel of equal tensions. Kalium usually recommend choosing a set based on the E string you prefer, the D'Addario .105 at E is roughly 40 pounds. For dropping that to Eb add roughly .005 for the same tension, so choose a Kalium set with a .112 E BH-166-5DS - 5 String Sets - Standard Scale - Drop Tune Tension - Hybrid Bass Strings - Shop By Material - Electric Bass Guitar

1 x BH-166 
1 x BH-112 
1 x BH-082 
1 x BH-061 
1 x BH-045

Or contact them to order the steel equivalent set (they haven't added all the steel sets yet).
All strings will have roughly 40 pounds tension, roughly equal in tension to your 105 tuned to E. Compared to your current set the top 2 strings will be looser and the lowest 2 tighter.

Kalium sets are built to order from singles, there is no cost penalty ordering a custom set, so if you prefer a traditional top-heavy set for drop Ab, that matches the tensions of 50-135 in standard, contact them with this info.


----------



## Dalcan (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks so much man! I just got a set from them. Should be here by the end of the week. I'm excited to try!


----------



## Dalcan (Feb 22, 2016)

So here's an update- I needed to put a kind of washer between the first hole in the bridge and the string to get the right length for the low Ab string. It does it's job, but it looks terrible. I'm looking into new string options... Any suggestions?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Feb 23, 2016)

Dalcan said:


> So here's an update- I needed to put a kind of washer between the first hole in the bridge and the string to get the right length for the low Ab string. It does it's job, but it looks terrible. I'm looking into new string options... Any suggestions?



Clean up your bass, it will look a lot nicer.


----------



## Dalcan (Feb 23, 2016)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Clean up your bass, it will look a lot nicer.



Thanks for the awesome suggestion- it's spotless, and still looks awful.







Does anyone have any actual suggestions on strings, or even bridges?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 23, 2016)

So you got Kaliums?
Did you buy the standard 34" option?
Is your bass 34"?
Why was it that you had to move the string back exactly? Maybe the taper deceived you. The thickest part of the string IS meant to start after the bridge saddle, in the playing vibrating area. Tapered strings. How far in was the taper?
Or was it the tuning peg, could you not get it in? Cut the string longer and just wind it round more in that case.

Stick with Kalium. You wont find the correct gauges as available and sounding and feeling anywhere near as good elsewhere. That 166 set is perfect

Tapered strings:


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 23, 2016)

Alternately you could use cables from a suspension bridge, I have one for sale if you want it cheap


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 23, 2016)

My guess is because your tuning peg is unusually close to the nut so the string hasn't tapered down when it reaches it?
I assume you bought the 34"/35" length strings. Problem is most strings have a winding length suitable for 34" and 35" so other brands may not be better.
Conklin Guitars sell a .165 steel by mail order though their site.
D'Addario now sell a nickelplated tapered .160, you can get singles at bassstringsonline.com.


----------



## DLG (Mar 11, 2016)

I've got a jazz bass just like you and I'm playing in drop A right now, but I didn't go that heavy. 

I went with the DR DDT four string set (65, 85, 105, 125) and got a 145 for the A string and I'm pretty darn happy with it overall.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 11, 2016)

Many 5 string basses are 35" now so your tuner post close to the nut combined with your, i assume, 34" scale will cause problems with many string brands, although short B strings may be available there is much less choice for really big strings. Time for a new 35" bass i think, with a slotted top-loading bridge to help with loading big strings. Or, use a floppy .145 if you can find one short enough.


----------



## Ram150023 (Mar 11, 2016)

Go directly to www.stringjoy.com !!!!!!!

You can 100% customize an entire set you need and for an excellent price! 

The string set I ordered (granted for my 8 string) only cost $13.05 shipped!! And so far, the strings are excellent!!


----------

